# NADEP North Island San Diego



## Jimbob (Jan 14, 2021)

This is a packet I got in 1989 from North Island San Diego. Mostly propaganda on how North Island is the end all be all. Sidewinder and F-16N adds are cool. The rest....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2021)

Good stuff!


----------

